# 7/19 report



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Not much of a pier or surf report but might as well tell you because it was a good way to wrap up my stay here and who knows who is going offshore. Well we went to the dock thinking we were going for tarpon and sharks thinking it was to rough to go offshore. Ray comes up to me and says we are going offshore today so it turns out we were heading for kings. We went out and hunted for bait. Picked up about 60 peanut bunkers and then headed offshore. Stopped for a school of spanish but no hits. We got to the el buoy and slow trolled. Total was 5 kings. 4 snake kings and one teenager. And we had one ENORMOUS SPANISH. Im talking this spanish looked like a snake king. We lost 3. One of the ones was sorta nice but it turned out a squirel fish somehow got on our bottom hook and managed to get it self cut in half. Overall it was a gooooood trip and i got pics to.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

cool be sure to post up the pics. glad you had a good trip


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

i will when i get them developed.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

cool that way we can drool over em. hasnt been my season..........ol well my time will come


----------

